# new 19' Shoalwater cat - questions and issues



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

My good buddy has a new (purchased early in 2009) 19" Shoalwater cat w/ 130 E-tec. He has had several problems with the boat, nothing super major, and i won't go into all of them now. Of particular importance, however, are a couple issues I would like feedback on, from people with this boat or experience with this boat and similar HP motor. 

1) He is only getting around 35 mph at WOT. I am reading on a recent post here that the 23" shoalwater is getting low 50s (albeit with much larger motors), nonetheless, I expected his boat to get low 40s at least...is this unrealistic? What are you guys getting in your 19' cats and if measurably different, can you tell me specifically what prop so i can get him to get one?

2) His hole shot is terrible. The boat needs like at least 15" to jump on a soft bottom with the donut manuever. He says that he has run into several other Shoalwater 19" owners who have complained of the same thing. Obviously, this also could be a prop problem. Please let me hear about your experience on this, Shoalwater owners, and recommend a prop if you can.

Lastly, the motor has periodically overheated when it shouldn't (5 feet of water, regardless of jack plate setting)...Acies just replaced the water pump and we have yet to see if that was the problem, but Acies also said that they think this hull may REQUIRE a low water pickup for the etec as they have seen this situation before....the hull creates a lot of aerated water...?

Thoughts?


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Naterator said:


> My good buddy has a new (purchased early in 2009) 19" Shoalwater cat w/ 130 E-tec. He has had several problems with the boat, nothing super major, and i won't go into all of them now. Of particular importance, however, are a couple issues I would like feedback on, from people with this boat or experience with this boat and similar HP motor.
> 
> 1) He is only getting around 35 mph at WOT. I am reading on a recent post here that the 23" shoalwater is getting low 50s (albeit with much larger motors), nonetheless, I expected his boat to get low 40s at least...is this unrealistic? What are you guys getting in your 19' cats and if measurably different, can you tell me specifically what prop so i can get him to get one?
> 
> ...


I have the 19 Cat with an ETEC 115

1) Speed - tops out just under 40mph with motor up high (I have a low water pickup)

2) Hole Shot - it sucks...if you figure out the best prop let me know

3) Overheating - had it happen a few times prior to installing the low water pickup...since then no problems at all...a lowe water pickup is a must and quite frankly they should not sell these boats with out them

Other then items 1 & 2 I love the boat


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think that hull design was thought out well..imo.I know a few folks with that boat that same the same thing.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

If anyone has trim tabs on this boat I would be interested in your thoughts on hole shot.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

I had a 19 Cat with a 130 E-TEC. I ran a BRP Rogue 17pitch prop and could run 43mph with a load and 45 light on fuel and light load. Cruised at 25-30mph around 3000-3500rpm and got around 5mpg. 

Holeshot was great, but I never tried to get on plane in less that 18inches (approximately) of water since I didn't have a cavitation plate on it. The prop slipped if I was much over 4" on the jackplate but if I stayed in it and didn't overrev the engine, it would get on plane.

I added bigger water scoops from a V6 E-TEC and cooler thermostats which allowed me to run the jack plate at 6" all day without any overheat issues at any rpm. It would run around 175 degrees most of the time.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

Rudefish - this was the newer Shoalwater 19' cat, right? Did you sell it? Thanks for the info on the prop, if so, that sounds like the way to go. Yeah, in my experience with the cats (I have a babycat), you need to have some jack plate left to jump them...I can jump mine on 5 in deeper water w/ some slip and 4.5 in the shallow stuff, my JP is mounted as high as possible though...

Good info guys, pls keep it coming.



Rudefish said:


> I had a 19 Cat with a 130 E-TEC. I ran a BRP Rogue 17pitch prop and could run 43mph with a load and 45 light on fuel and light load. Cruised at 25-30mph around 3000-3500rpm and got around 5mpg.
> 
> Holeshot was great, but I never tried to get on plane in less that 18inches (approximately) of water since I didn't have a cavitation plate on it. The prop slipped if I was much over 4" on the jackplate but if I stayed in it and didn't overrev the engine, it would get on plane.
> 
> I added bigger water scoops from a V6 E-TEC and cooler thermostats which allowed me to run the jack plate at 6" all day without any overheat issues at any rpm. It would run around 175 degrees most of the time.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

It was the new 19. I sold it for a 23.

I thought it was a great boat, but wanted something bigger to go Cobia fishing in rougher waters but still be able to run shallow.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I own a 19 Stealth and am considering going to the 19 cat. How would the hulls compare powered equally in a head to head comparision. Anyone with experience on both hulls?


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

I have had a 19cat with 150etec for 1 1/2 years now. I have had to do a few things to improve the hole shot. When I first got the boat it did not have the shoalwater cav. plate on it. It would blow out when ever I tried to get shallow water start, and it did not seem to hold rpms well between 3000-4000. The cav. plate made a huge improvement. After the cav. plate, I took my prop to Bauman's shop, and they added some cup to my prop. Now my boat comes firing out of the water. Shallow water starts are no problem at all. With my original prop I was able to get around 55mph, now with the changes I can get 44-46mph. Would like to be faster, but the hole shot is well worth it. Every now and then my motor will overheat. I do have the large intake scoops. It makes no sense at all. Somedays I can run shallow all day with jackplate all the up without problem. It overheated on Thursday in the cold water, 6 foot deep and jackplate down. I think I will try the Bob's Low Water pickup down the road. Overall I love my boat. The only other boat I even dream about getting is the 23cat.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Nate,

Have Richard talk with Louie Bauman. 

You saw my post on what Tim and I did on the BC? 

It is not your Baumann 4 blade prop but he did a nice conversion of the Power Tech to good HS and we had 39.4 in the weather Sunday while you were at the church. 

Think it ran me about 100$ to convert the prop with rake change, 15 to 16 pitch and more cup added. Richard is single He might want a new prop and get this one reworked for a spare.

Worked for me till I need a new prop.

BTW which mounting hole on the Etec 90 is your motor mounted in? 

Donny had mine in the top of 4 motor mount holes on the motor which is what he uses for demo boats so I will never be as high on the Bob's jp as yours.

Jim


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

If the boat doesn't have shims on the jack plate, I would start there


> [/QUO2) His hole shot is terrible. The boat needs like at least 15" to jump on a soft bottom with the donut manuever. He says that he has run into several other Shoalwater 19" owners who have complained of the same thing. Obviously, this also could be a prop problem. Please let me hear about your experience on this, Shoalwater owners, and recommend a prop if you can.
> TE]


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

*19 shoalwater cat*

hey guys,
It seems like a lot of people are having problems with their 19 cats. My boat is nothing fancy, just a regular stock, yellow, 19 cat w/ the 130 etec. No trim tabs, no power pole, no poling platform, or raised console. It does have a cav plate though. I bought the boat almost a year ago from Gene, and had a couple problems with hole shot. But it all was because of the prop they gave me. I'm not sure what it was but it did make my boat go about 40 mph. Which is alright, but had no hole shot. Then he gave me a four blade,14 pitch power tech prop, which apparently is only a power tech barrel with someones else custom flukes on it, some guy out of Seadrift, but its besides the point, it is a great prop. 
I always hear people saying that they got up in 6 inches of hard mud with a turn, blah blah blah. I think people tend to exaggerate when they say that. I will believe it when i see it and you put a ruler to it. I have been out with dealers and we ran into shallow water and i asked them how shallow do you think this water is. And they would tell me like five to six inches. I mean the water was clear so it looked shallow but i got out and it was almost knee deep which is about 15 inches deep. So it your buying an 21explorer TV from Kresta marine and he says it will get up in 10 inches of soft mud, don't believe him. I think he meant 20 inches. ha ha!!! You have to put a ruler to it. 
Now for the facts. I put that 14 pitch double cup prop on my 130 etec, and I also raised the motor to the highest point on the mounting bolts. I literally had the back of the boat sitting on mud, and this mud is kinda soft, but its very wad-able, and got up with a turn. And with a ruler to it, it was still 8.5 inches deep water and this is a light boat. It probably wasn't the best thing for the motor and i will probably not do it again if possible but i just wanted to see for emergency sake, or bragging rights. But i got out and put my fingers under the back of the boat, before i got up, and it was literally on the mud, and I'm willing to bet if it was an inch deeper of water it would still be on the mud.
Now with this prop i did lose speed and running about 35, gps, max, two people, at 5500 rpms. But i only cruse about 28 at 4000 rpms and my jack plate set to three cause I'm a little higher then most guys due to the fact my motor is raised an inch higher. 
I have not had any over heating problems. Just a NO OIL sensor light go off on me a couple times from getting up shallow, and Acie Marine told me if it ever happens again then to do the winterizaion method to it to get the oil flowing to the motor. 
Well with all this said i hope i have answered any questions about the boat. Just remember, 19 cat w/ 130 with 14 pitch double cup prop. and the motor raised to the highest point, cause you can always jack it down. I don't think i could ask for a better performing boat!!!
Also please respond if you think what I'm saying is false or I'm wrong. I am still learning the boat even after almost a year with it being used at least twice a week.
Oh an if this sounds like a dealer page, trust me I'm not a dealer and have nothing to sell. I cant stand dealers. Especially the ones selling the cheap bay boats who have probably never stepped foot in a boat other then in the show room! But i can understand their situation. A job is a job, especially this day in age.
"what would it take for me to get you into this boat today!!!!!!!" what a bunch of bull. ha ha ha


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Front row seats regarding the 19 Cat*

Well we were wading a shoreline for a tournament this past August and some dude with 4 other guys in a 19ft Shoalwater Cat totally cut our wade off (Man I was upset). Anyways I was hoping that he'd slow down because he apparently didn't know there was a long sand bar straight in his path behind us where my boat was just off of it. Sure enough he landed a direct hit and then tryed slamming down on the throttle but it was too late. They were stuck. So all 3 of us on a windless morning started laughing our butts off with them just looking at us :rotfl:. The depth where they got stuck must of been about 9-10in because I was in 11in where my boat was at (I measured it with my check it stick since I was experimenting with a new boat at the time). So they tryed to donut it out with mud flying everywhere (no luck). I seriously thought that motor was gonna blow up with how long that guy was trying to spin it out (he had some guts and I'll give him that). 
They finally decided to push it further (big mistake) they were going more into the sandbar. After they realized it was getting shallower they walked the boat back towards us which was about 13in deep, and I thought they'd be able to get out but they still couldn't (he almost had it though). So I was done with my wade and got into my boat thinking I might not be able to get out of this since this guy couldn't do it. Well all of them were just staring at me when I turned on my boat. I took a big gulp and hammered the throttle down. She got up very easily in 11in of water. I just waved at those guys while they kept pushing as I passed them to pick up my buddies.

I thought that Shoalwater Cat had great holeshot (I think it was probably the prop he had on though). We all thought that it was crazy that these four guys wasted the whole morning (like 3 hours) pushing there boat all over the place.

YellowCat - I think the Cat is capable of getting out of 9-10in. The prop is the key. From what I've experienced anyway


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

It ain't built for 5 adults either. I've had mine sitting on the bottom and jumped up with no problem. That's why I put a 150 on it. Most all of these boats that are built for shallow water will perform pretty close to the same, it's getting the experience driving that makes a difference. Believe me I can do a ton more more with my boat today than I could when I bought it.


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

*Shoalwater cat*

Ya when i got up that morning i didn't have five guys in the boat. I doubt i would ever bring more then three people fishing much less five. Ha ha. Anyways It was me and my dad when i got up that shallow. And of course the prop was brand new. And since i have gotten the prop I have worn it down about half an inch. So i am getting it re-cupped by a guy out of Rio Hondo, TX who is putting a big cut just on the tip of the blade. 
And horns23, that's pretty good that you got up like that. My buddy has the same setup with the 150 and i think he is having hole shot problems cause of how heavy it is in the back. I went in it with him and in smooth water sitting still, the back was getting flooded cause the motor was so heavy. He does have a couple other things on his boat such as raised console and power pole, which could have made a difference.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Horns23 said:


> It ain't built for 5 adults either. I've had mine sitting on the bottom and jumped up with no problem. That's why I put a 150 on it. Most all of these boats that are built for shallow water will perform pretty close to the same, it's getting the experience driving that makes a difference. Believe me I can do a ton more more with my boat today than I could when I bought it.


Yeah, I'm sure the guy didn't know what he was doing nor knew the bay waters well. I knew he was gonna get stuck when I saw how slow he was going espeacially with 4 other guys on board. Sandbars are rough to get up on anyway (He just didn't know, and I guess you've got to learn somehow espeacially when getting laughed at. Trial and error). But the 2nd time he did try getting up closer to us, which I feel was more than enough water to donut out of anyhow (Even with 4 other adults it still should've popped out in 13in of water if it can get up when it's sitting on the bottom with one passanger). This is why I believe he probably didn't have a prop that bit good enough to boost him up.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

*overheating etecs*

on that issue, they should not sell an etec on a bay boat without the large water scoops on them. my bc overheated occassionally the first month i had it. went with the oversized scoops and then lifted the motor two more holes to the very top. haven't heard the buzzer since. they were under 20 dollars and are made for the v six etecs but they bolted right on my 90 horse. i would try this before spending the dough on a low water pickup. might fix it.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a 19 Cat with an ETEC 115 and will address some of the comments I have seen on here:

1) I have a Bob's low water pickup and it's well worth the money if you run skinny...in fact i would argue you have to have one to get the most out of this boat. Short of an RFL or small scooter this boat will run as skinny as anything out there. As a result of being able to run all day with the jackplate at its highest position (6) my speed has increased as a result of lower drag.

2)Hole Shot- My hole shot is not great but its better then the 15 inch mentioned above and I dont have the ideal prop for hole shot but I can hit 40 mph...I am sure the 150 is much faster.

3)There has been one guy on this site in particular that for some reason always says that these boats take on water in the back. I have not had that problem much less even come close to it...while i do have the 115 I have had three guys standing on the back and did not take water over the side...I am not sure if the 150 makes that big a difference but it would have to weigh significantly more then the 115 then it actually does.

4)The one thing that gets overlooked with this boat is how well it handles chop relative to its shallow water capabilities...I owned a 22ft Gulf Coast prior to this boat and while that is a fantastic boat my Shoalwater rides better believe it or not.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

4)The one thing that gets overlooked with this boat is how well it handles chop relative to its shallow water capabilities...I owned a 22ft Gulf Coast prior to this boat and while that is a fantastic boat my Shoalwater rides better believe it or not.[/QUOTE]

I am not sure about this statement.................but I am available to be proven wrong and can meet you at the boat ramp. We may as well take our fishing stuff and make a day of it.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Perhaps it's less about the boat and more about the ETEK's. My guess is if it were set up with a Yamaha 150 with TRP conversion and shims under a Bob's jackplate the issue would be solved. You can gang tackle me now ... go ahead!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Pat Harkins said:


> Perhaps it's less about the boat and more about the ETEK's. My guess is if it were set up with a Yamaha 150 with TRP conversion and shims under a Bob's jackplate the issue would be solved. You can gang tackle me now ... go ahead!


Of course a TRP would have a better hole shot... Thats like saying a 4 wheel drive can go through more mud than a 2 wheel drive. Thats what its made for.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I figured the 19 cat with a 115-130 would be getting better top end numbers. I have a 14.5 Cat with an Etec 60 and hit 33 on the GPS all day (loaded down).


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Here goes. Ya'll all line up to throw rocks.*

I have a 19' Cat and I went against Shoalwater's suggestions and put a 4 stroke 115 Yamaha with a 4 blade prop on mine. They told me they wouldn't be responsible because the boat wouldn't perform the way it was made to. 1) I have never had my boat overheat or have problems with the low water intake on my motor. 2) I don't know how the hole shot could be any better. With 3 adults and an 11 year old, it comes out like a charm. 5 is too many in this boat. 3) With the 4 blade prop I have given up some speed but I am not in that big of a hurry most times. 35-38 at 5400 rpms. 4) I downsized from a 23' Shallowcraft to this boat. It takes the rough water better than that boat and I would have to agree on being very comparable to the 22 Gulfcoast. Best friend has one that we fish out of. 5) I wouldn't trade for any other boat on the water. It is exactly what I wanted and performs like I hoped it would. I never fish out of the boat and spend lots of time in very skinny water. My only negative is that it doesn't perform well at all with a livewell full of water. I am a artificial fisherman and my livewell doesn't get used. A few times we have bought bait for my kid's to fish under a cork and it changes the performance of the boat a bunch. I would buy bigger if I put water in the livewell. The extra weight is tough on the hole shot and the 115 4 stroke.


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Of course a TRP would have a better hole shot... Thats like saying a 4 wheel drive can go through more mud than a 2 wheel drive. Thats what its made for.


X's2 on that one my friend!!!! X's 2


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

katytkd said:


> I have had a 19cat with 150etec for 1 1/2 years now. I have had to do a few things to improve the hole shot. When I first got the boat it did not have the shoalwater cav. plate on it. It would blow out when ever I tried to get shallow water start, and it did not seem to hold rpms well between 3000-4000. The cav. plate made a huge improvement. After the cav. plate, I took my prop to Bauman's shop, and they added some cup to my prop. Now my boat comes firing out of the water. Shallow water starts are no problem at all. With my original prop I was able to get around 55mph, now with the changes I can get 44-46mph. Would like to be faster, but the hole shot is well worth it. Every now and then my motor will overheat. I do have the large intake scoops. It makes no sense at all. Somedays I can run shallow all day with jackplate all the up without problem. It overheated on Thursday in the cold water, 6 foot deep and jackplate down. I think I will try the Bob's Low Water pickup down the road. Overall I love my boat. The only other boat I even dream about getting is the 23cat.


What he said. I have a 19 cat w/ 150 etec and had horrible hole shot to start with and I have trim tabs. In my opinion, trim tabs are a must on this boat if you are going to run with your motor trimmed up at all. I tried a ton of different props and ended up getting Bauman to make me a custom prop. My speed suffered severely (only hitting 39 now) but this thing is a rocket now. I have a buddy with the 130 and he had the same problem and had to try a bunch of different props till he found one that works. He hasnt had any overheating issues that I know about though. I have had the same problems with the over heating as katykid and I am going to get a LWP as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

WestBay said:


> I have a 19 Cat with an ETEC 115 and will address some of the comments I have seen on here:
> 
> 1) I have a Bob's low water pickup and it's well worth the money if you run skinny...in fact i would argue you have to have one to get the most out of this boat. Short of an RFL or small scooter this boat will run as skinny as anything out there. As a result of being able to run all day with the jackplate at its highest position (6) my speed has increased as a result of lower drag.


Hey WB did you send your lower unit to Bob's or get it done locally? How much did it run you?


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

POC Transplant said:


> Hey WB did you send your lower unit to Bob's or get it done locally? How much did it run you?


I had a mechanic here in Houston take the lower unit off and I shipped it to Bob's in Tampa myself. By the time you factor in shipping and the short amount of time the mechanic needs I want to say its around $900. It is well worth the money.


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Cal Gee. i thought you fixed that problem with your overheating.


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh and no I have not had any over-heating problems with the 130 etec. the only problem we had with alarms was the no oil light coming on and acies said, it was cause more than likely there was a bubble in the line right before the sensor. He said to do the winterization technique if it ever does that again. The only thing is we were lucky when that happened cause we were running across paytons bay and luckily the water was really high. If it was as low as it should have been and the no oil alarm had gone off it would have shut my motor down in 7-10in of sand which is deep enough for running but not for starting up in. My advice if this ever happens to anyone and your in deep water heading for shallow, shut down and winterize cause it will do it again even if there is a full tub of oil.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hello Yellow Cat......Get a good cup on the three blade and hold on.....ditch the four blade. Your top end was much better with the three blade just needed a little cup to knock down the rpm.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Yellow Cat said:


> Hey Cal Gee. i thought you fixed that problem with your overheating.


It comes and goes. As long as I run it on lower than 4" and dont put it on the dash it is fine. If i got the LWP I might be able to move it up a hole or two.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

TooShallow said:


> Hello Yellow Cat......Get a good cup on the three blade and hold on.....ditch the four blade. Your top end was much better with the three blade just needed a little cup to knock down the rpm.


I have tried this and the speed was much better and hole shot was pretty good. The only downside was that in shallow water, my boat slid baaadddd! It hardly slides at all with the 4 blade. It is possible a more extreme cup might fix that but I doubt it. I talked to bauman about it and he agreed with me. TS, if you have a 3 blade on this setup, what kind of performance are you getting?


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

TooShallow said:


> Hello Yellow Cat......Get a good cup on the three blade and hold on.....ditch the four blade. Your top end was much better with the three blade just needed a little cup to knock down the rpm.


I have never had a three blade on mine. I have heard from different people to go with the three and also people say to go with the four. I guess its six in one and half dozen in the other. But i have heard that the three blade slides very bad. The four blade is much better on the slide but will in shallow water.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I had an old flats Shoalwater and had a lot of success running a 5 blade. Great hole shot and gave me more control turning. Down side was loss of top end, I lost about 10 mph


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

*19 shoalwater cat*

Well we just got our prop back from a guy in Rio Honda, Tx. He put a heavy cup on JUST the tip of the blade. Daddio said he could really notice the difference. We lost a little speed, but the hole shot really improved, even from when the prop was brand new. And the RPMs stayed about the same at 5200- 5500. Our prop is a four blade 14pitch power tech. 
Hey Gee when you getting off. Im scheduled to get off on the 18th and i think me and Pops are going that spectacular torney in Galveston on the 27th


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

mkk said:


> I had an old flats Shoalwater and had a lot of success running a 5 blade. Great hole shot and gave me more control turning. Down side was loss of top end, I lost about 10 mph


Where did you go about getting a five blade?. Are they pretty common?


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Yellow Cat said:


> Hey Gee when you getting off. Im scheduled to get off on the 18th and i think me and Pops are going that spectacular torney in Galveston on the 27th


Hey Ed Man. I get off this morning. That sux. You get back the day before I have to come back.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

POC Transplant said:


> It comes and goes. As long as I run it on lower than 4" and dont put it on the dash it is fine. If i got the LWP I might be able to move it up a hole or two.


Get the biggest scoops for teh water intake that they make and put the ficht thermostats in and you will be able to run the jackplate on 6 all day long. I had the same issues with my 130 and put in the cooler thermostats and the scoops and I had no issues after that. You will be surprised in the difference.

I know a few guys that removed their thermostats and it helped, but you some restrictions in the cooling sytem so the engine doesn't run too cool.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I can't remember who I got it from, but it was from one of the prop guys in Houston, either Bauman or Hood.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Justin_Time said:


> Of course a TRP would have a better hole shot... Thats like saying a 4 wheel drive can go through more mud than a 2 wheel drive. Thats what its made for.


I'm just sayin that anyone in the market for one of these boats should consider a Yamaha with the TRP conversion. El Campo Boating Center does them a lot and it would be worth it. I've never been a fan of the ETEK's but I sure knew you guys would let me have it!


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for digging this one back up, but found it to be very interesting. I really really like this boat, but have never been on one. I like everything about this rig, but after reading all the posts I am still a little confused. If i was to get this rig, what hp & what kind of 2stroke? to fish 3 people. I noticed the nose cone being mentioned alot, and overheating issues. Basically what would i need to do to get this boat right. Will this rig jump up in 10in. of mud? & will it run in 6in???-----this is my main concern.
Thanks for everyones help again.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

This is my first post so please be patiant with me. I have been addicted to this boating forum for two years now as a guest. We own a 2008 19' cat with a 2009 150E-TEC and really like it.--Remember these are my opinions and others will have theirs.--So here I go. First choose an engine brand you are comforatable with because of the dealer near you because they will all need repairs sooner or later. I agree that every shallow water cat boat will benefit from a low water pickup. Our's now has a Bob's combo cone with dual hoses. Prior to this it had the stock scoops and would not hold good water p.s.i. even with jackplate on "0". With it no more problems. I wish it would never have left Shoalwater without it. I've heard of others who installed the large water scoops from Evinrude and also had good luck but I do'nt think you could run jackplate on "6" for as long as you can with the nosecone. If your main objective is drifting shallow I would recomend the E-TEC 130(390lbs.) The E-TEC150 is 418lbs. The Yamaha 115 4-stroke is 402lbs. Keep the rear as light as possible(Ex.-no rised deck, no poling platform, no power-pole, etc.) We went with the 150 because we often run the boat at max. wt. cap.(Four members in my family and the kids always like to bring friends with us.)
Yes it will run in 6 inches with the nose cone. Our's drafts appx. 9 inches with a full fuel tank(30 gal.), empty live-well, and medium load. IN SOFT MUD-- if it floats it will launch. We run a 14 1/2" X 15" four-blade with max. cup. We also have trim tabs and I highly recommend them. I hope I have been as helpful as I have found others to be. Post back with any other questions you might have! P.S. We are getting a casting platform on the front of ours in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

bb1234 said:


> Sorry for digging this one back up, but found it to be very interesting. I really really like this boat, but have never been on one. I like everything about this rig, but after reading all the posts I am still a little confused. If i was to get this rig, what hp & what kind of 2stroke? to fish 3 people. I noticed the nose cone being mentioned alot, and overheating issues. Basically what would i need to do to get this boat right. Will this rig jump up in 10in. of mud? & will it run in 6in???-----this is my main concern.
> Thanks for everyones help again.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *POC Transplant*  
_It comes and goes. As long as I run it on lower than 4" and dont put it on the dash it is fine. If i got the LWP I might be able to move it up a hole or two._

Get the biggest scoops for teh water intake that they make and put the ficht thermostats in and you will be able to run the jackplate on 6 all day long. I had the same issues with my 130 and put in the cooler thermostats and the scoops and I had no issues after that. You will be surprised in the difference.

I know a few guys that removed their thermostats and it helped, but you some restrictions in the cooling sytem so the engine doesn't run too cool.

Please see my previous post above.

After I installed the cooler thermostats and the big scoops, I could run on 6" on the jackplat as long as I wanted to. As far as getting up in 10" of mud, I never tried it since I fish hard bottom areas. I did run the boat in several areas as shallow as 4" for a few hundred yards or more.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Problem solved just go by a real cat boat from Transport that will perform with speed, draft, holeshot and comfort in ride.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

So is it more an etec problem or do other engines experience the same overheating issues & need the nose cone too?


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

bb1234 said:


> So is it more an etec problem or do other engines experience the same overheating issues & need the nose cone too?


I think it shows up on the E-TECs becuase Shoalwater primarily rigs E-TECs on 90% of the boats they sell.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I see. So I guess I need to ask if anyone runs other engines besides etec on these rigs & how they perform (any overheating). I saw one post where someone had a yamaha 4stroke on one, but that was it. I'm just not much of an aftermarket person with modifications etc.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*115 Yamaha*

I have a 4 stroke 115 on mine with the fins on the lower unit. I would not trade my boat for any on the coast. I am completely satisfied with what is does and hole shot etc. The only negative I have is that it doesn't perform well with a full live well full of water. I fish with artificials and this is not a problem. The few times we have put shrimp in the live well I thought the hole shot was not good. Too much weight in the back of the boat. This boat is perfect for fishing three people. If you have four adults with wading gear etc. you may want to buy the 21. I fish with my two kids most of the time and it is perfect.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Forgot*

Yamaha has never over-heated and I wade fish all year in very skinny water. I don't putt out of anywhere.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Impressive, I am in the same situation. Me & 2 kids fishing. I take it that the livewell you mention is in the back deck. I think i saw a livewell that was in the console, i assume this would be the way to go for using live bait alot with kids. Not too interested in top speed with kids, but i take it the 115 four stroke has a good hole shot?? can you spin up in 10in. of mud?


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

Easily. I have a 4 blade prop with the fins on my motor. I think alot of the people complaining haven't figured out how to work the boat. I have grown up with skinny boats. I can run the jack plate way up and then tuck the motor all the way under and get up in most any place. The low water intake on the Yamaha makes it easy to run that motor with the prop close to being even with the bottom of the boat. Skeg would be the only part that would hit if you ran over an oyster bed. This boat runs as skinny as you want it to. Key is not putting too many people in it. It is not made to run around with 5 adults, 30 gallons of gas, and 35 gallons of water and croakers in the livewell. Mine is a plain jane wade fishing boat. No casting platforms, trolling motor, power pole, extra 2 or 3 batteries, etc.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Pad at transom not tunnel*

I think what a lot of people may not fully consider is that the new Shoalwater Cat design is a pad type hull fore of the transom rather than the more traditional catamaran tunnel all the way to the transom. This is, in my opinion, a savvy adaptation of the blown fuel flat bottom catamaran hull racing boats that were first popularized on racing circuits in the 1970's.

While this design delivers greater lift due to greater air compression in the tunnel and greater effective water displacement aft of the tunnel, and helps to prevent super aerated water to the cooling intakes, and enables this hull to run extremely shallow, it also imparts a critical influence on the relative availability of cooling water to traditional intake locations in extremely shallow water and at high jackplate settings.

Personally, I think this is a great hull design and its reputation speaks for itself on both the 19 and 23 foot models. Beyond that, it is the responsibility of the Captain of the vessel to be familiar with these causes and effects and prepare him/herself. The aftermarket nose cone is a no brainer in my opinion. Who knows, if Shoalwater sells enough of them maybe Evinrude will produce an OEM nose cone option.

Also, don't forget to replace those worn water impellers. It doesn't take long for a dry run or debris to severely inhibit a water impeller's ability to deliver adequate water to the cooling circuit. :headknock


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

bb1234 said:


> Impressive, I am in the same situation. Me & 2 kids fishing. I take it that the livewell you mention is in the back deck. I think i saw a livewell that was in the console, i assume this would be the way to go for using live bait alot with kids. Not too interested in top speed with kids, but i take it the 115 four stroke has a good hole shot?? can you spin up in 10in. of mud?


As Tickbird says. easily. Mine also is a plane jane 19 shoalwater cat with a 130 etec. I have gotten up with the back of the boat sitting on mud and even put a ruler to it and the ruler said 9in. It wasn't that much of a struggle to get up either and it was me (190 lbs) and my dad (230) with two kayaks which are probably 50lbs a piece on each side of the console.
Now the bottom wasn't sandy bottom but it wasn't VERY soft mud. It is defiantly wadable mud. 
But like people say you have to really learn the boat, learn where to place all the weight, learn how to turn it, and in my opinion not have all the extras of the raised console, power pole, poling towers etc. now in my opinion i say it cause i have a 130. I'm pretty sure the 150 will handle all that stuff though. That's a powerful motor. 
Also the prop as mentioned in earlier post is a huge key to the hole shot. If not the most important than it is certainly second!!!
And one other thing. Shoalwater has there specific console that you can get and they can put the live well in the front of it where the seat is. I don't have a live well up there, that were we keep all our batteries, life jackets and tool boxes. Our live well is in the back but we never fish with bait so we hardly ever keep water in it. Mainly for keeping fish alive for tournaments and such.


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

One other bit of advice. These motors are pretty good on fuel economy. What I did was made a sharpy mark about half way up my 40gallon gas tank which would be about 20 gallons +/-. Most people fill up there tank before every fishing trip. You can go a long way with these boats with 20 gallons of gas in the tank at the start of your fishing trip and when you put it on the trailer you will probably still have 10 gallons left or so. If you fill that tank up all you have is an extra 20 gallons of fuel weight with you. I think gas is about 8lbs per gallon. With would be 160 +/- extra in the boat. Like carrying an extra person. Most of the time when we fill up to the 20 gallon mark we don't put more gas into it till two trips or so. so pretty much we fill to the 20 gallon mark every other trip. And thats our average trip of fishing till about 3 or 4 in the afternoon and launching at day break.


----------



## Yellow Cat (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok sorry guys. Gas is about 6lbs per gallon. I was thinking of water with is about 8lbs. But still that extra gas in the boat is unnecessary and can hurt the performance of the hole shot.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Great info.! I like this boat out of all the 19/18ft. range boats i have looked at. I will keep you all in mind, if i can swing one sometime soon.:smile:


----------



## vmax250 (Oct 1, 2009)

I run a Yamaha 150 4 stroke with TRP lower on my 19 cat. I have had absolutely no problem with shallow water starts, boat will get up in mud. Even with the TRP i do still have some overheat issues at times, like some others have said the boat just seems to not get water at times for cooling. Overall boat runs scary skinny and with this setup i am getting mid 40's top speed.


----------



## Lagunamite (Nov 18, 2011)

*19' Shoalwater Cat performance*

2008 Cat with 150Etec, Really worked hard to try and figure this craft out - hull design is not for speed... the boat rides flat on the water and even will push down at higher speeds with the jackplate maxed out. I was thinking this rig would have a cruise speed of 45+ with a 150 - not joining to happen. After several 3 & 4 blade props - ended up with a Powertech 15x17 4 blade CFP with std cup. Jumps up really quick in 4-5 setting. Max 6 setting - you have to be careful not to blow out. I have installed hydraulic trim tabs which allow you to really get up shallow plush adj ride when cruising. Data 32-36 mph at 4200-4500 rpm, Max speed is 45~ lightly loaded pushing around 5400 rpm.

I am very happy with this boat - meets my needs to get me and a buddy to our wade fishing locations. Fuel eco is good if you can hold rpms down. Boat is very stable and I like the room and space layout. I have owned several shallow water boats and each have their benefits.

There are a lot of variables when testing props - you boat weight and load coupled with how shallow you fish on a regular basis should be evaluated carefully. If you over-prop to max top end - performance on this specialty boat goes south quick.. Setup with the right prop for your needs it becomes a fishing machine

Cat talk could go on forever... set up your rig with a prop that will give you hole shot plus haul a couple of your buds and gear to your favorite fishing location and enjoy... Unfortunately - the new high end boats hitting our coastal waterways are turning fishing into a water based nascar event...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

This thread is 5yrs old.


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

RAT DADDY said:


> Problem solved just go by a real cat boat from Transport that will perform with speed, draft, holeshot and comfort in ride.


Amen brother.


----------

